# couple pics of my girl... CC please



## shaunly (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 13, 2010)

#1 looks uncomfortable. The pose and the image are not working for me. Correct the WB and add a little more contrast (just a touch).

#2 I love the background but she is blown out in spots (tip of nose, parts of hair, and forehead). You have her dead center in the shot... Try moving her right or left andturning her a bit to put her in a more feminine pose.


----------



## shaunly (Jul 13, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> #1 looks uncomfortable. The pose and the image are not working for me. Correct the WB and add a little more contrast (just a touch).
> 
> #2 I love the background but she is blown out in spots (tip of nose, parts of hair, and forehead). You have her dead center in the shot... Try moving her right or left andturning her a bit to put her in a more feminine pose.



#1, Oh, this wasn't any kind of a photo shoot. She just jumped behind the flower and I took a shot, but yea i totally agree with the awkward pose. It does look a little too green. I'll give it try.

#2, Yea, I think I got too happy with the contrast. Ill try re-cropping it too.

Thanks!


----------



## flyingember (Jul 13, 2010)

#1- more of her, less of everything else.  you also lost half of her to behind the flowers

#2- she blends in with the background


----------



## SecondShot (Jul 13, 2010)

#2, I mostly like it, but while I really like the bokeh, it pulls my attention more to the bokeh than the girl in front. 

Also, the shirt she's wearing makes me dizzy. That's something to consider as well (though, you did mention this was just a spur-of-the-moment type deal).

I don't like #1.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 13, 2010)

#1 bit of a strange pose, lovely smile though
#2 the pose makes her look wide round the waist which i'm sure she is not


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 13, 2010)

#1 nothing much to praise other than her smile.
#2 at first look I thought it was Photoshopped, as if she was just put in there. it will look better if its in landscape rather than cropping it almost a square.
thumbs up on the bokeh background! :thumbup:


----------



## dak1b (Jul 13, 2010)

love the bokeh in #2!!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 13, 2010)

dak1b said:


> love the bokeh in #2!!!



Love it love it.......just wish her lighting was a little more natural.


----------



## Ilovelearning (Jul 13, 2010)

Number two has some errors, but it is still a show stopper. The pic rules, better than alot I see on here. Just work on those small things and it would be better, but regardless if you changed it or not, the picture is really good.

There are alot of good pictures that are posted on here that do not get the praise they deserve because alot of these people on this forum think there the hottest **** to hit photography. So do not get discouraged. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ilovelearning (Jul 13, 2010)

what lens were you using to get that bokeh


----------



## shaunly (Jul 13, 2010)

Ilovelearning said:


> Number two has some errors, but it is still a show stopper. The pic rules, better than alot I see on here. Just work on those small things and it would be better, but regardless if you changed it or not, the picture is really good.
> 
> There are alot of good pictures that are posted on here that do not get the praise they deserve because alot of these people on this forum think there the hottest **** to hit photography. So do not get discouraged. Keep up the good work.



Thanks Ilovelearning! I'm not discouraged at all, these are all very useful tips that I'll try to keep in mind next time I shoot. Portraits isn't really my strong area of shooting. 



Ilovelearning said:


> what lens were you using to get that bokeh


 
Nikkor 50mm f1.4 .... I had to bump the ISO to about 4000 I think to get the background light up like that. Good thing the D700 is great for that =P


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 13, 2010)

What if you cropped #1 a bit to make her stand out a bit more...  Just a thought..  Something like...


----------



## TheKingDavis (Jul 13, 2010)

On number 2 i had a hard time figuring out that there was a wall there, i thought she was in an akward pose, but then i saw the wall..

not sure, maybe its just me


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 13, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> What if you cropped #1 a bit to make her stand out a bit more...  Just a thought..  Something like...



BUS_RIDER where is the border :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaaa (Jul 13, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> What if you cropped #1 a bit to make her stand out a bit more... Just a thought.. Something like...


 
:thumbup:


----------



## shaunly (Jul 13, 2010)

great crop! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 13, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> BUS_RIDER where is the border :mrgreen:





I'm not feeling well today... must be lazy too.  :


----------

